# Replacing rotors - options for improved performance



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

All,

I have a 10-year-old system using Hunter PRS rotors on a well, covering about 0.75 acre. The Hunter rotors are leaking profusely.

Well output is about 10 gpm maintaining a steady 50 psi at the well pressure tank.

Property slopes gently downward from front yard to back, so there is probably a fair level difference between rotors, even on the same zone.

I went and re-nozzled all zones to match precipitation, assuming pressure at each head was the same. This made a significant difference. Nonetheless, with 10 gpm output on the well, each zone still needs to run quite a while to get a good amount on the lawn in as few irrigation sessions as possible.

My question is this: would I get any advantage from upgrading to some of the different "features" in rotors when I go to switch out the Hunter PRS? Due to the leaks (I change 4-5 heads per year), I am contemplating a different brand. Specifically, I'm thinking about:

Pressure regulation - I know Rainbird offers the PRS feature in some of their rotors to maintain a constant 45 psi at each head. It seems these are used for cases where pressure is high, but I'm thinking that the height differences between some of my rotors might be causing some to have higher pressure, some will be lower, ultimately affecting the true precip rate they put out. Regulating to a constant pressure could prevent some of this.
 Check valves - Most of my zones drain out when turned off, with a fair amount of time in the first minute or so refilling and blowing out the air.

Obviously I wouldn't want to select any options that degrade performance - on a lower flow, moderate pressure well, I could see the potential to create higher pressure drops as well.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Both of those features should help you (regulated bodies and check valves). I'm assuming your system is blown before winter.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

g-man said:


> Both of those features should help you (regulated bodies and check valves). I'm assuming your system is blown before winter.


Yes, blown out every year.

The RBs get pricey when including both options and the PLUS rotor, nearly $15 a head. I believe I have around 40-45 to replace.

Sprinklerwarehouse has been by go-to, any better sources? I was thinking of checking in at SiteOne to see their pricing next time I'm in the area.


----------



## BILL G (May 23, 2019)

Found out almost all my hunter gaskets are leaking(no wonder last years water bills were high), Question, replace gaskets only or opt for all new heads, then which ones, H or R? What costs to consider.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Rubber ring 'gasket' won't last forever. Changing those beats digging up a head


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

BILL G said:


> Found out almost all my hunter gaskets are leaking(no wonder last years water bills were high), Question, replace gaskets only or opt for all new heads, then which ones, H or R? What costs to consider.


How did you realize the gaskets were leaking?


----------

